# Lager auspressen Spicy 2015



## bengasi-rookie (14. Juni 2021)

Heyho,
es steht ein Wechsel der Hinterbaulager an und ich bin etwas verunsichert, so dass ich gern mal eure Meinung gehört hätte.
Ausschlagen des ersten Lagers mit Splinttreiber will ich nicht machen zwecks Verkanten. Der Spacer(innen 12mm) sitzt so komisch am Lager(innen15mm) und scheint recht filigran. Außerdem hat das Distanzstück Aussparungen, bei denen ich mich frag, ob man da evtl. besser ein Werkzeug zum Ziehen der Lager ansetzen muss. 
Vielleicht kann mich da mal jemand einnorden.


----------



## bengasi-rookie (14. Juni 2021)

Erledigt... Sorry fürs zuspammen, aber das ging mit nem Kniff dann doch recht glatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

